# 2013 DC Judge vs 2014 DC Scout



## FaceplantMaster (Aug 27, 2013)

This year while trying to tighten my old Rome Bodega boots, the strap in the liner snapped off while the other one looks like it's about to rip as well. These boots have been giving me problems since I got them, and I'm always last to get to the mountain because of how much I have to fiddle with the laces in order to get them on (And I'm pretty sure these laces are about to go too). Now I've decided to go for boots with boa laces. So my question is would it be more worth it to get last years model of the high end Judge or is there not too much of a difference that I could just get the newer version of the Scout instead? Both are around the same price point, give or take around $15-$20 so I'm not worried too much about that.

Anyways I'm really just looking for a warm and cushy boot that's easy to put on and adjust. I care very little about anything else because I can always just adapt if there's any problems in terms of control. 

Also suggestions for other boots are gladly welcomed too. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

Go to a store and try on as many boots as you can that fits your needs. Buy the most comfortable pair.


----------



## FaceplantMaster (Aug 27, 2013)

I have thought about that, but any store around where I live is about an hour away, so it's kind of hard to do, not to mention the selection isn't too great around here


----------

